# Guilty Pleasures



## Tripel

I was thinking recently about the things I enjoy, but am a bit ashamed to admit. Some of them are:

Michelob Ultra Lime Cactus - it's like beer mixed with Sprite
ABBA - the Swedish pop group, not the Father
Camel Lights 
Will & Grace reruns
Entertainment Weekly
Macaroni and Cheese - always the generic kind, not Kraft

I'm sure there are more. What are yours?


(Some ground rules: you are free to question why somebody feels guilty about their pleasure, but please don't use this thread for rebuking or condemning someone about the thing they enjoy--obviously they feel "guilty" about it.)

*EDIT*
Thanks to Jessi, we have a good definition about what a guilty pleasure is:



> Guilty Pleasures: a phrase used in western society to denote things (e. g. pop music, novels, films, television shows, books, food) that one really likes but often finds too embarrassing to admit to.


----------



## AThornquist

The PB.

_SOMEONE GET ME OFF OF HERE!!! AAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH_  
And I _know_ I'm not the only one.


----------



## Marrow Man

"Aqua Teen Hunger Force was once a guilty pleasure." I grew out of that!

It's scary I remember this:

"Name is Shake Zula
The Mic Rula
The Old Schoola
You wanna trip? I bring it to ya..."

[video=youtube;E42QFSMMNOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E42QFSMMNOI[/video]


----------



## Richard King

Well I wasn't going to tell but since you said ABBA and Will and Grace I feel 
I don't have anything to be ashamed of in secretly liking certain kinds of music.

Like Mariachi music and old time Dean Martin/Rat Pack music.
I guess I'm fairly weird.
Oh I have lots of guilty pleasures.
I like frozen grapes and frozen mint girl scout cookies.
I like to shoot piles of manure with a handgun.
I am so hooked on cooking shows I need intervention.
I think perhaps I have said too much.
the rest will remain secret for a while.


----------



## ww

Richard King said:


> Well I wasn't going to tell but since you said ABBA and Will and Grace I feel
> I don't have anything to be ashamed of in secretly liking certain kinds of music.
> 
> Like Mariachi music and old time Dean Martin/Rat Pack music.
> I guess I'm fairly weird.
> Oh I have lots of guilty pleasures.
> I like frozen grapes and frozen mint girl scout cookies.
> I like to shoot piles of manure with a handgun.
> I am so hooked on cooking shows I need intervention.
> I think perhaps I have said too much.
> the rest will remain secret for a while.



 

I spend way too much time watching Forensic Files and other Crime Shows. I like ABBA too  I liked (when it first came out) the song from Aqua "Come on Barbie let's go Party"  I have purchased a scratch off or two at the grocery store for fun and won on a couple of occasions. For about 9 months while on a Diet I couldn't go a day without ending it with ice cream. That's enough of my Confessions for now.


----------



## Montanablue

Law and Order SVU - my roommate and I watch it together every night (we rent seasons on DVD)


----------



## reformed trucker

Tripel said:


> Michelob Ultra Lime Cactus - it's like beer mixed with Sprite



After all those posts about quality beers @ the Pub, the truth comes out!

Sorry I broke the ground rules... my turn to 'fess up.

A Leinenkugel Berry Weiss on a hot summer day (total "chick" beer)
Natalie Merchant's "Tiger Lilly"
Backwoods Honey Berry cigars
Pickled pork hocks, head cheese, blood & tongue sausage
Get excited about going fishing in lousy weather
Polka music

I better quit before people think I am REALLY weird (more so than I actually am).


----------



## Ex Nihilo

Canned mandarin oranges
Jason Mraz
Romantic comedies
Miranda Lambert
_Project Runway_
_America's Next Top Model_
Vending machines
Above the Law: A Legal Tabloid


----------



## Theognome

Monty Python
Those candy hearts that come out around Valentines Day
Writing silly parodies of various hymns
Spiced Rum
Monty Python


Theognome


----------



## Prufrock

All right -- I'll fess up:

-Candy Hearts (Feb. 14, 15 I always go to the store once they've been marked way down and buy a few bags...)
-Hogan's Heroes (Cheesy, but I can't help enjoying it)
-Salsa (I eat _lots_ of salsa)
-Swing Dancing (Although no one will ever hear me admit this again, I actually kind of enjoy this)
-Kraft singles.
-Certain Disney movies. (Wow, that one is embarrassing) Notably, the Jungle Book.
-Finally, I'd probably take Taco Bell over a nice Mexican restaurant any day (Does that make me a horrible person?)

*Edit*
Bill -- you like the Candy Hearts, too?! I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

I guess I can't participate in this thread.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

- _So You Think You Can Dance_ - not only do I watch it, but it's one of 
my favorite shows. 
- Popeye's chicken fingers
- hip-hop/dance music in the OR while I'm operating
- pop music ringtones for my cell phone


----------



## Jon Peters

Road House with Patrick Swayze (if it's on, I'm going to watch it)


----------



## QueenEsther

Fabric, I hoard it when I can, you just never know when you'll need to make something.


----------



## AThornquist

QueenEsther said:


> Fabric, I hoard it when I can, you just never know when you'll need to make something.



 I have to admit I know little to nothing about fabric. What kind of fabric do you like? What does it look like?


----------



## Ex Nihilo

QueenEsther said:


> Fabric, I hoard it when I can, you just never know when you'll need to make something.



Fabric is awesome!


----------



## Idelette

*Forensic Crime shows...like CSI, Bones, The Mentalist, Eleventh Hour
*Facebook...SEVERAL people have told me that I'm addicted! I'm beginning to think that I might be...  LOL! 
*and now possibly PB!


----------



## ZackF

I was tempted to mention "Firefly" but I am in no way ashamed. In fact one should be ashamed NOT to watch it. Moreover it is free on hulu.com .


----------



## Happy2BHome

QueenEsther said:


> Fabric, I hoard it when I can, you just never know when you'll need to make something.





Ex Nihilo said:


> QueenEsther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric, I hoard it when I can, you just never know when you'll need to make something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric is awesome!
Click to expand...


I love fabric too and am also guilty of finding it and buying it at thrift stores when I go. Like many on this board, I too enjoy watching the people sing on the American Idol show, while I am eating popcorn with lots of extra butter and a Mr. Goodbar candybar to go with it. Yum, Yum, soooooooooooooooo healthy!


----------



## Annalissa

Hmmm. 

*Romeo y Julieta 1875 Sumatras
*Homemade truffles that I meant to make for someone else. Oops. 
*anything at Starbucks 
*Djarum Blacks
*the Comedy Central channel
*Shoe shopping
*Stupid pop music (i.e. NSYNC, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Beyonce etc.)


----------



## SolaScriptura

I don't do anything about which I feel either guilty or embarrassed. If something causes me to feel either guilt or embarrassment/shame, I take that as a sign that I _probably_ shouldn't do it.


----------



## Ex Nihilo

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't do anything about which I feel either guilty or embarrassed. If something causes me to feel either guilt or embarrassment/shame, I take that as a sign that I _probably_ shouldn't do it.



Perhaps "guilty pleasures" is not the best name for it. But I would say that everything I listed is a _silly_ pleasure.


----------



## PresbyDane

Well if we talk addictions:
PB
CSI (I have all seasons of Las Vegas, Miami and New York)
Bying theological books I do not have time to read (like buying indulgenses)
Ice Cream
Some danish candy you do not have.
Pistatio nuts (can not walk past that, without buying some)
MP3 Lectures and sermons

Annoying habbits:
Facebook
I bite my beard

There must be more but can not think of anymore right now


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle

Re4mdant said:


> Well if we talk addictions:
> PB
> CSI (I have all seasons of Las Vegas, Miami and New York)
> Bying theological books I do not have time to read (like buying indulgenses)
> Ice Cream
> Some danish candy you do not have.
> Pistatio nuts (can not walk past that, without buying some)
> MP3 Lectures and sermons
> 
> Annoying habbits:
> Facebook
> I bite my beard
> 
> There must be more but can not think of anymore right now




yummy...pistachio nuts...

That's funny, I bite my beard too!


----------



## LadyFlynt

I wouldn't say guilty pleasure.

However, my silly habits/pleasures:

Occasionally eating frozen chocolate chip cookie dough with milk (better than ice cream).
Hording fabric, yard, needles, and do you know how many (broken) sewing machines I own?! (I do plan on getting them fixed, but that costs money)
Collecting books.
FaceBook
I'm very competitive when it comes to games (to the point that hubby won't play any with me unless we are in a group)
Our timer on the tv is set to automatically change to Jay Leno...it comes on right after my husband gets home from work.


----------



## PresbyDane

to what Beth said


----------



## Tripel

ProRegeLissa said:


> *Djarum Blacks



Wow, I haven't heard those mentioned or thought about those in a long time. I smoked a lot of clove cigarettes my freshman year in college, and eventually switched to Camel lights.


----------



## Albatross

ColdSilverMoon said:


> - _So You Think You Can Dance_ - not only do I watch it, but it's one of
> my favorite shows.
> - Popeye's chicken fingers
> - hip-hop/dance music in the OR while I'm operating
> - pop music ringtones for my cell phone



So You Think You Can Dance was the first thing that came to my mind. My wife and I love it.


----------



## Tripel

SolaScriptura said:


> I don't do anything about which I feel either guilty or embarrassed. If something causes me to feel either guilt or embarrassment/shame, I take that as a sign that I _probably_ shouldn't do it.



You sure know how to take the fun out of a thread....


----------



## he beholds

It kind of bothers me that I grew up to love the music my mom loves: Neil Young and friends. Other than that, I have absolutely no reason to be ashamed of my music tastes, for I know I have great taste. Even Neil Young is nothing to be ashamed of, but that it's my _mom's_ music!!
I prefer to shop for things to sell on ebay rather than to liquidate our own books. 
I like the smell of skunks. 
My favorite genre of literature to read is YA (young adult) and when it's my turn to choose the book for book club, that's usually what I pick! (Though my true favorite books are not YA.)
I LOVE stupid chick flicks. 
I LOVE Bill Murray.
I like women's conferences and love to go to my church's semi-weekly women's fellowship. I like hearing advice from older women, even when they are talking to us about sex! (See the Beth Moore thread to see why this is something to be ashamed of!)
The only theological books I read from cover-to-cover are about raising kids!
I would eat Doritos for dinner everynight if my husband would allow me to. I would also weigh 700 pounds, I guess.


----------



## QueenEsther

AThornquist said:


> QueenEsther said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabric, I hoard it when I can, you just never know when you'll need to make something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit I know little to nothing about fabric. What kind of fabric do you like? What does it look like?
Click to expand...


It looks like what your clothes are made of 
Mostly natural fabrics like cotton, linen, wool... I hate sewing cheap polyester. I get the fabric from thrift stores, online, Joann, Wal Mart, friends...

I also like collecting buttons, ribbons, yarn and patterns.


----------



## he beholds

Re4mdant said:


> Well if we talk addictions:
> PB
> CSI (I have all seasons of Las Vegas, Miami and New York)
> Bying theological books I do not have time to read (like buying indulgenses)
> Ice Cream
> Some danish candy you do not have.
> Pistatio nuts (can not walk past that, without buying some)
> MP3 Lectures and sermons
> 
> Annoying habbits:
> Facebook
> I bite my beard
> 
> There must be more but can not think of anymore right now


Dude, you bite your beard?


----------



## Albatross

he beholds said:


> I like the smell of skunks.



Wow! That has to get some sort of prize.


----------



## he beholds

LadyFlynt said:


> I wouldn't say guilty pleasure.
> 
> However, my silly habits/pleasures:
> 
> Occasionally eating frozen chocolate chip cookie dough with milk (better than ice cream). OK, Me too! Also brownie batter (not frozen)!
> 
> Collecting books. Guilty
> FaceBookGuilty
> I'm very competitive when it comes to games (to the point that hubby won't play any with me unless we are in a group)Yeah, but do you turn into a sailor when you are playing? I am the most unsanctified boardgamer...especially when it is just my husband and me. This is actually a true guilt of mine and something I am really working on. I never knew that I could be so angry! I have actually felt it in my chest!!! Has anyone else ever felt anger? I realized this past weekend that when I hold it in (instead of swearing or throwing the board game...oops) that I can FEEL anger. I know it is not good to throw things or be mean, but man, the feeling of holding it in stinks! So now I'm working on getting rid of it altogether....any advice?



OH man...can this be moved to members only?


----------



## Tripel

he beholds said:


> Even Neil Young is nothing to be ashamed of



Absolutely. Neil Young rocks.


----------



## Marrow Man

he beholds said:


> Dude, you bite your beard?



Silly Jessi; don't you realize this is the main reason we men grow beards? They are like personal pets to us.

Cold Stone Creamery ice cream -- anything with cake batter flavor in it
Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches
Chips and Salsa
Pancakes
anything in chocolate and raspberry together!!!

Is it lunch yet?

Oh, and:
Watching Monk
Tuning in anytime "The Hunt for Red October" is on TV -- even though I have it on DVD now!


----------



## he beholds

Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you bite your beard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Jessi; don't you realize this is the main reason we men grow beards? They are like personal pets to us.
Click to expand...


hahahaha...if only you were kidding


----------



## jlynn

I love watching Monk!!!


----------



## rescuedbyLove

ProRegeLissa said:


> *Stupid pop music (i.e. NSYNC, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Beyonce etc.)



What about the Spice Girls?


----------



## nicnap

Prufrock said:


> All right -- I'll fess up:
> 
> -Candy Hearts (Feb. 14, 15 I always go to the store once they've been marked way down and buy a few bags...)
> -Hogan's Heroes (Cheesy, but I can't help enjoying it)
> -Salsa (I eat _lots_ of salsa)
> -Swing Dancing (Although no one will ever hear me admit this again, I actually kind of enjoy this)
> -Kraft singles.
> -Certain Disney movies. (Wow, that one is embarrassing) Notably, the Jungle Book.
> -Finally, I'd probably take Taco Bell over a nice Mexican restaurant any day (Does that make me a horrible person?)
> 
> *Edit*
> Bill -- you like the Candy Hearts, too?! I'm glad I'm not alone.



I am not a big fan of Disney, but I do love... I wanna walk like you, talk like you.... Now it is in my head...thanks, and I actually mean it.


----------



## Grymir

Playing Final Fantasy 8. Oh yeah, I guess you meant Guilty Pleasures.

Camel filters with the filters ripped off.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

he beholds said:


> It kind of bothers me that I grew up to love the music my mom loves: Neil Young and friends. Other than that, I have absolutely no reason to be ashamed of my music tastes, for I know I have great taste. Even Neil Young is nothing to be ashamed of, but that it's my _mom's_ music!!


My mom and younger sister are obsessed with Neil Young. No, you don't understand--I mean OBSESSED.




> I like the smell of skunks.


 



> I LOVE Bill Murray.


I love Groundhog Day.



> I would eat Doritos for dinner everynight if my husband would allow me to. I would also weigh 700 pounds, I guess.


I love the Spicy Sweet Chili ones! Tried 'em?


----------



## Tripel

reformed trucker said:


> Tripel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelob Ultra Lime Cactus - it's like beer mixed with Sprite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all those posts about quality beers @ the Pub, the truth comes out!
Click to expand...


Shocking I know. But I did admit to it being a "guilty" pleasure.


----------



## Zenas

I LOVED Aqua Teen Hunger Force. I always thought that meant I was a goat.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Marrow Man said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you bite your beard?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly Jessi; don't you realize this is the main reason we men grow beards? They are like personal pets to us.
> 
> Cold Stone Creamery ice cream -- anything with cake batter flavor in it
> Peanut Butter and Jelly Sandwiches
> Chips and Salsa
> Pancakes
> anything in chocolate and raspberry together!!!
> 
> Is it lunch yet?
> 
> Oh, and:
> Watching Monk
> Tuning in anytime "The Hunt for Red October" is on TV -- even though I have it on DVD now!
Click to expand...


You forgot General Tso chicken!!!!!


----------



## Tripel

What is "Aqua Teen Hunger Force"???


----------



## Marrow Man

Arrgghh. How could I forget General Tso. Oh, how I love your chicken, sir. I salute you.

Aqua Teen Hunger Force is a bizarre cartoon on the Cartoon Network about a Milkshake, Fries, and Beef Pattie who fight crime but live together next door to a weirdo named Carl. It's an incredibly twisted cartoon in many ways, but it has a cool theme song (see above).


----------



## Theognome

Oh, and sushi, too. Very guilty.

Theognome


----------



## Tripel

Marrow Man said:


> a bizarre cartoon on the Cartoon Network about a Milkshake, Fries, and Beef Pattie who fight crime but live together next door to a weirdo named Carl.



After reading this, I had to think for a second whether it was an honest response or you were mocking my ignorance by giving an outlandish answer.

I've decided that you're being honest, because I cannot imagine you would make up something like that.


----------



## Craig

KS_Presby said:


> I was tempted to mention "Firefly" but I am in no way ashamed. In fact one should be ashamed NOT to watch it. Moreover it is free on hulu.com .



Ditto that...we have firefly on DVD. Other "guilty pleasures":
Buffy
Angel
Supernatural (first 2 seasons are especially good)
Late night cable access...some weird, weird stuff there...seriously.
Nutella
Flesh Eating Mothers
Mt. Dew and Doritos
Eating cereal for lunch and dinner when my wife's away
Cadbury Eggs
Teaching my 14 month old to weeze instead of laugh (drives my mother-in-law nuts)
Take what people say literally just so they feel like they have to better explain themselves...especially enjoyable when the context is obviously intended to be a figure of speech.
Poop...always funny.


----------



## Marrow Man

Tripel said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> a bizarre cartoon on the Cartoon Network about a Milkshake, Fries, and Beef Pattie who fight crime but live together next door to a weirdo named Carl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After reading this, I had to think for a second whether it was an honest response or you were mocking my ignorance by giving an outlandish answer.
> 
> I've decided that you're being honest, because I cannot imagine you would make up something like that.
Click to expand...


Click on the video above! You'll see them -- Master Shake, Frylock, and Meat Wad. I kid you not.


----------



## ZackF

Craig said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to mention "Firefly" but I am in no way ashamed. In fact one should be ashamed NOT to watch it. Moreover it is free on hulu.com .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto that...we have firefly on DVD. Other "guilty pleasures":
> Buffy
> Angel
> Supernatural (first 2 seasons are especially good)
> Late night cable access...some weird, weird stuff there...seriously.
> Nutella
> Flesh Eating Mothers
> Mt. Dew and Doritos
> Eating cereal for lunch and dinner when my wife's away
> Cadbury Eggs
> Teaching my 14 month old to weeze instead of laugh (drives my mother-in-law nuts)
> Take what people say literally just so they feel like they have to better explain themselves...especially enjoyable when the context is obviously intended to be a figure of speech.
> Poop...always funny.
Click to expand...


You people are Whedon junkies.


----------



## Marrow Man

rescuedbyLove said:


> What about the Spice Girls?



Do you want me to tell you what I really really want?

I really really wanna zigga-zigga-ah.

But I would rather settle for some General Tso's and sushi.


----------



## Tripel

Marrow Man said:


> I really really wanna zigga-zigga-ah.



Wait a sec...is that what they say, or is that just what you're hearing? If that's the lyric, what the heck does that mean? If not, what ARE they saying?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

KS_Presby said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was tempted to mention "Firefly" but I am in no way ashamed. In fact one should be ashamed NOT to watch it. Moreover it is free on hulu.com .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto that...we have firefly on DVD. Other "guilty pleasures":
> Buffy
> Angel
> Supernatural (first 2 seasons are especially good)
> Late night cable access...some weird, weird stuff there...seriously.
> Nutella
> Flesh Eating Mothers
> Mt. Dew and Doritos
> Eating cereal for lunch and dinner when my wife's away
> Cadbury Eggs
> Teaching my 14 month old to weeze instead of laugh (drives my mother-in-law nuts)
> Take what people say literally just so they feel like they have to better explain themselves...especially enjoyable when the context is obviously intended to be a figure of speech.
> Poop...always funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You people are Whedon junkies.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I'm kind of getting into _Dollhouse_...


----------



## Marrow Man

Tripel said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really really wanna zigga-zigga-ah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a sec...is that what they say, or is that just what you're hearing? If that's the lyric, what the heck does that mean? If not, what ARE they saying?
Click to expand...


Actually, I just checked, and it's "I really really wanna zig-a-zig-ah."

It doesn't mean anything, I don't think. It's like scatting.


----------



## Tripel

Marrow Man said:


> It doesn't mean anything, I don't think. It's like scatting.



Booooo on the Spice Girls.


----------



## Marrow Man

Tripel said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't mean anything, I don't think. It's like scatting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Booooo on the Spice Girls.
Click to expand...


I found a karaoke video of the song on Youtube. But I'm not going to post it. 4 scantily-clad 20-somethings dancing with a scantily-clad 40 year old woman ain't proper fare for the PB.


----------



## Tripel

Marrow Man said:


> I found a karaoke video of the song on Youtube. But I'm not going to post it. 4 scantily-clad 20-somethings dancing with a scantily-clad 40 year old woman ain't proper fare for the PB.



That sounds like the Spice Girls themselves. Wasn't that redheaded one older than the others? Or did she just look it?


----------



## Marrow Man

Tripel said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found a karaoke video of the song on Youtube. But I'm not going to post it. 4 scantily-clad 20-somethings dancing with a scantily-clad 40 year old woman ain't proper fare for the PB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like the Spice Girls themselves. Wasn't that redheaded one older than the others? Or did she just look it?
Click to expand...


Yes, that was my vain attempt at humor. The redhead (Geri Halloway) was 10 years old than the rest. I think she lied or showed a forged birth certificate or something. It came out years later.

I also hear she once pitched for a NY area little league team and dominated in the semifinal game, striking out 27 batters.


----------



## Tripel

Marrow Man said:


> I also hear she once pitched for a NY area little league team and dominated in the semifinal game, striking out 27 batters.



Wow. That Spice Girl gets around. ....wait, whoops.


----------



## Marrow Man

OK, I confess, remembering obscure trivia is a guilty pleasure: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Almonte


----------



## ZackF

ColdSilverMoon said:


> KS_Presby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto that...we have firefly on DVD. Other "guilty pleasures":
> Buffy
> Angel
> Supernatural (first 2 seasons are especially good)
> Late night cable access...some weird, weird stuff there...seriously.
> Nutella
> Flesh Eating Mothers
> Mt. Dew and Doritos
> Eating cereal for lunch and dinner when my wife's away
> Cadbury Eggs
> Teaching my 14 month old to weeze instead of laugh (drives my mother-in-law nuts)
> Take what people say literally just so they feel like they have to better explain themselves...especially enjoyable when the context is obviously intended to be a figure of speech.
> Poop...always funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people are Whedon junkies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of getting into _Dollhouse_...
Click to expand...


Interesting concept but kind of disgusting.


----------



## Theogenes

I like:
To watch Shaun of the Dead once in a while. 
Chocolate covered peanuts
Supertramp
Singing CCR songs as loud as I can when I'm alone in the car.
Taking an "extra" piece of pizza
CSI,24,Lost, Criminal Minds
Whining about North Dakota
And, of course, the PB!


----------



## Jon Peters

Marrow Man said:


> OK, I confess, remembering obscure trivia is a guilty pleasure: Danny Almonte - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



I can't believe I just read that whole Wiki article. Oddly fascinating.


----------



## Craig

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of getting into _Dollhouse_...



I was ready to give up on Dollhouse...and then I watched Friday night's episode on Huloo (sp?) last night with my wife. It's finally developing into something interesting as opposed to shower scenes and wealthy people looking for expensive hookers...until this episode, it hasn't been particularly "Jossy" (ie Joss Whedon).


----------



## Tripel

Joshua said:


> 3. Changing the status line of PB Members for my own amusement.



Are the admins the ones who change those, or do you get to change your own once you reach a certain amt of posts?


----------



## Marrow Man

Joshua said:


> 1. Terrorizing PB Members with ominous rules and regulations.
> 2. Banning PB Members for no good reason at all.
> 3. Changing the status line of PB Members for my own amusement.
> 4. Yeah.







Oh, wait.


----------



## Tripel

Ahhh...I learned something new today.


----------



## Annalissa

rescuedbyLove said:


> ProRegeLissa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stupid pop music (i.e. NSYNC, Justin Timberlake, Christina Aguilera, Beyonce etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about the Spice Girls?
Click to expand...


Haha. Yeah, okay...I can confess to listening to a little of that. While you're at it, you might as well throw in some Britney Spears, New Kids on the Block and let's not forget....Ace of Base. I still have a special place in my stupid pop-loving heart for those guys.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Joshua said:


> 1. Terrorizing PB Members with ominous rules and regulations.
> 2. Banning PB Members for no good reason at all.
> 3. Changing the status line of PB Members for my own amusement.
> 4. Yeah.



I love watching for #3. One year I got, "she's a mean one"


----------



## ZackF

Craig said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of getting into _Dollhouse_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was ready to give up on Dollhouse...and then I watched Friday night's episode on Huloo (sp?) last night with my wife. It's finally developing into something interesting as opposed to shower scenes and wealthy people looking for expensive hookers...until this episode, it hasn't been particularly "Jossy" (ie Joss Whedon).
Click to expand...


I could never stomach "Buffey" and "Angel." I never watched more than fragments of a couple of episodes. They took themselves way to seriously. Having said that, "Firefly" was no accident. It has serious dramatic content that didn't take itself so seriously. Whedon's a tremendously gifted producer/writer/director and so many who otherwise wouldn't otherwise tolerate his penchant for feminism give him the benefit of the doubt. He supposedly likes "kick butt" female characters but I fail to understand how a seemingly trashy plotline, about a barbiesque girl-drone being programmed to do whatever the client wants, doesn't run counter to his feminist objectives. Seems like another "La Femme Nikita" to me with more technology.


----------



## Honor

My guilty pleasures are
(btw this is a totally fun thread)
1.)Gossip Girl
2.)Desprate Housewives
3.)Battlestar Galactica
4.)Sardine Sandwiches
5.)Shoes
6.)Rap music


Dude seriously though, I have to say.... EWwwww about the beard thing... totally eww... but that's just me.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Honor said:


> My guilty pleasures are
> (btw this is a totally fun thread)
> 
> 2.)Desprate Housewives


----------



## Idelette

Joshua said:


> 1. Terrorizing PB Members with ominous rules and regulations.
> 2. Banning PB Members for no good reason at all.
> 3. Changing the status line of PB Members for my own amusement.
> 4. Yeah.



Thats hilarious!


----------



## ServantofGod

Power Ballads:

[video=youtube;sK8RyhY4VAg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sK8RyhY4VAg[/video]

Hair Metal:

[video=youtube;nUA0ai0XxRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nUA0ai0XxRU[/video]


----------



## LadyFlynt

ServantofGod said:


> Power Ballads:
> 
> YouTube - Top 20 Power Ballads of the 80's
> 
> Hair Metal:
> 
> YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone): Stereo Version



Those aren't guilty pleasures...that's cultural education  (my playlist is quite eclectic)


----------



## ServantofGod

LadyFlynt said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power Ballads:
> 
> YouTube - Top 20 Power Ballads of the 80's
> 
> Hair Metal:
> 
> YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone): Stereo Version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't guilty pleasures...that's cultural education  (my playlist is quite eclectic)
Click to expand...


This one is:

[video=youtube;gz2cUX0CNA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8[/video]


----------



## UKPuritan40

Like someone said above, if I felt guilty about them I wouldn't do them so lets say, "less than gonna brag about when I first meet a fellow saint" pleasures?

I am a fan of the Buffyverse. (A former elder of ours told me to try them about 3 years ago, I was bedridden for 4.5 months) so I gritted my teeth through the first season and by the end of season 2 I was hooked. Best writing around not to mention redemptive themes etc. Also enjoying "The Big bang theory tv show cause I love the nerdy aspergey characters on it...eschew the title. 



The occasional short Breve Latte, even though I know half and half isn't good for you. It reminds me of when I was a little girl, going out with my Norwegian father who would only drink "plain old AMERICAN (yeah right dad, was it kona?) coffee black, the way God intended. And then would be left these little glass jars of cream by an absent minded waitress. If I asked he'd let me drink them, and so Breve's have that kind of comfort feel to them. 

I have an addiction to Neutrogena Handcreme.

MAC lipstick.(pricey but so many colors...this from someone who rarely wears the stuff)

I'm an early adapter (for anything techie...) 

Kindle 2 and pressing the "buy" button.

I talk to my Betta Fish when I feed him. (He's a little pig, goes by Augustine)

Raw chocolate chip cookie dough, but I won't eat it raw unless I make it from egg beaters for "fear" of salmonella, drat. We ate the stuff all our lives until now???

Salt and chocolate together...I don't care how it happens...Dark Chocolate salted caramels, choc cov'd pretzels, you name it...started when I was a kid dipping fries in my choc milk shake (I was a skinny kid, yay) and never looked back. 

Obsessive about Geneology and locating birth families, adopted and loss relatives. have done it for years for self and others. I get the bug when I'm on a case.

Ok, the weirdest...my favorite place to be in this town, is in the automatic carwash with a cup of coffee...10 mins of humming, watery, total isolation....it's bliss.

Praying outloud and singing psalms outloud when no one else is around. I need a "prayer closet" 

Ditto to the mac and cheese folk, if it's comfort food, I love it. Hate fast food. Love me some SLOW food...soups, stews, roasts...

Susan Nye Ferrell
Member, Sovereign Redeemer OPC, Boise Idaho


----------



## ZackF

ServantofGod said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Power Ballads:
> 
> YouTube - Top 20 Power Ballads of the 80's
> 
> Hair Metal:
> 
> YouTube - Cinderella - Don't Know What You Got (Till It's Gone): Stereo Version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't guilty pleasures...that's cultural education  (my playlist is quite eclectic)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is:
> 
> [video=youtube;gz2cUX0CNA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8[/video]
Click to expand...


This thread has tanked man.


----------



## LadyFlynt

I also enjoy genealogy. I found my dad, his side, my siblings on that side, and assisted a friend in finding her dad and siblings. I've got one of my sides back to the 1400s, I believe. Working to eventually acquire our tribal membership.


----------



## Zac Nelson

Chocolate sponge roll cake (with the coffee icing in the middle)
Winfield sky blues
Watching the Star Wars trilogy about once a year
A silly TV show called `Farmer Wants a Wife' where a bunch of Aussie farmers try to find a wife from a variety of women that apply


----------



## ServantofGod

KS_Presby said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't guilty pleasures...that's cultural education  (my playlist is quite eclectic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is:
> 
> [video=youtube;gz2cUX0CNA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8[/video]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has tanked man.
Click to expand...


Yes sir, it has.


----------



## forgivenmuch

KS_Presby said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those aren't guilty pleasures...that's cultural education  (my playlist is quite eclectic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is:
> 
> [video=youtube;gz2cUX0CNA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gz2cUX0CNA8[/video]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread has tanked man.
Click to expand...


Hey, that's a good song.


----------



## Marrow Man

Foreigner _and _Journey have two songs apiece in the top 20? And what was the deal with the "moment of silence" during the Bryan Adams song?


----------



## Scott Shahan

Watching SNL
Playing Playstation/ or the Wii
I live in coffeehouses with WIFI
Starbucks/Caribou coffee
Facebook
"24"


----------



## he beholds

What is Dollhouse?
Is it a show by the Buffy guy?
He has done a couple Office episodes...the one with the bat, actually. He must be obsessed. 
Anyway, what is dollhouse? What channel? I saw someone from college talking about it on Facebook, too. I thought maybe my school put on Ibsen's Doll House at the theater, but then for you guys to be talking about it, too?? And Joss Whedon mentioned. I know for certain he did not direct a play at my college and that you all didn't go see it. So it must be a TV show.

Also, "guilty pleasures," doesn't really mean something you feel guilt over. Here:


> Guilty Pleasures , a phrase used in western society to denote things (e. g. pop music, novels, films, television shows, books, food) that one really likes but often finds too embarrassing to admit to.


Maybe Tripel can edit his first post with that definition in it so people don't feel real guilt about posting here!


----------



## Tripel

he beholds said:


> Also, "guilty pleasures," doesn't really mean something you feel guilt over. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty Pleasures , a phrase used in western society to denote things (e. g. pop music, novels, films, television shows, books, food) that one really likes but often finds too embarrassing to admit to.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tripel can edit his first post with that definition in it so people don't feel real guilt about posting here!
Click to expand...


That's a good point, Jessi. The "guilt" in this case is sheer embarrassment or slight sense of shame. It's supposed to be superficial and lighthearted.

Is there any _guilt_ in listening to ABBA? Not really, but I'm quite embarrassed to admit that I like it. I don't want to like it, but I can't help myself.
Same with the Lime Cactus...it's a horrible beer, truly horrible. It's hardly even a beer at all. That's the snob in me talking, but on the other hand I will plow through a 6-pack in no time.


----------



## Marrow Man

Jessi, I think it comes on the same night as that Terminator show. They are both on Fox. I haven't watched an episode of either. But I've seen the commercials, and they are marketing the fact that they have "attractive" (a stretch in the case of Terminator, In my humble opinion) women on both shows -- women who both happen to be something more/other than women. I guess they are going for the geek demographic.


----------



## Tripel

OK, I've changed the OP to include a definition.

I don't want to nitpick (wait, yes I do) but some of you have not revealed _true_ guilty pleasures. You've simply revealed things you like or have a unique interest in.

Are you actually embarrassed that you have these interests?


----------



## he beholds

Tripel said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, "guilty pleasures," doesn't really mean something you feel guilt over. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> Guilty Pleasures , a phrase used in western society to denote things (e. g. pop music, novels, films, television shows, books, food) that one really likes but often finds too embarrassing to admit to.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Tripel can edit his first post with that definition in it so people don't feel real guilt about posting here!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good point, Jessi. The "guilt" in this case is sheer embarrassment or slight sense of shame. *It's supposed to be superficial and lighthearted.*
Click to expand...


That's what I saw some people not getting!


Tripel said:


> Is there any _guilt_ in listening to ABBA? Not really, but I'm quite embarrassed to admit that I like it. I don't want to like it, but I can't help myself.
> Same with the Lime Cactus...it's a horrible beer, truly horrible. It's hardly even a beer at all. That's the snob in me talking, but on the other hand I will plow through a 6-pack in no time.




Now if _I_ were to "plow through a 6-pack in no time," my pleasure _would be_ guilty and I'd be posting in another thread altogether!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Peanut M&Ms, _One Tree Hill_, . There's a lot of other stuff I enjoy, but those are the two with a tinge of embarrassment to them.


----------



## he beholds

Scottish Lass said:


> Peanut M&Ms, _One Tree Hill_, . There's a lot of other stuff I enjoy, but those are the two with a tinge of embarrassment to them.



One Tree Hill!! That was a guilty pleasure of mine for about a minute. My husband makes too much fun of it the whole time I'm watching, so I finally "saw the light!"


----------



## Scottish Lass

he beholds said:


> Scottish Lass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peanut M&Ms, _One Tree Hill_, . There's a lot of other stuff I enjoy, but those are the two with a tinge of embarrassment to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One Tree Hill!! That was a guilty pleasure of mine for about a minute. My husband makes too much fun of it the whole time I'm watching, so I finally "saw the light!"
Click to expand...


Tim makes fun of it too, so he either goes upstairs or reads.


----------



## Bookmeister

Grey's Anatomy
BSG
Friends


----------



## Marrow Man

Bookmeister said:


> Grey's Anatomy
> BSG
> Friends



What's BSG?


----------



## Bookmeister

Marrow Man said:


> Bookmeister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grey's Anatomy
> BSG
> Friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's BSG?
Click to expand...


Sorry, Battlestar Galactica


----------



## FenderPriest

I have ridiculous amounts of useless cartoon and comic book information in my head. I also know loads of songs, artist, album, and year of publication information, which makes walking through the mall fun because I'll just walk through and name songs as we pass stores. It's not that I'm really "in to" comics, cartoons, or loads of music, I just remember things upon hearing, reading, or seeing them once. I try to impress my wife with it; she just laughs at me at best, but normally roles her eyes.


----------



## Jesus is my friend

1)The smell of the air in springtime
2)MP3 sermons and teachings (addiction)
3)The PuritanBoard
4)Commentaries,Sytematics etc.
5)Stryper 

As far as silly pleasures go I must be boring I dont have much to offer


----------



## reformed trucker

Grymir said:


> Oh yeah, I guess you meant Guilty Pleasures.
> Camel filters with the filters ripped off.



 I had an employee who always did that. He said, "It"s hard to look manly with a little tam**n hangin' outa your mouth!"


----------

